# Another Logisystems bits the dust!



## chivey (Jun 18, 2009)

I was aiming for bragging rights to last surviving Logisystems still on the road. That came to end Thursday with a large bang and debris all over my controller board! 

Only issue was being in the middle of a very busy 4 lane highway 

Over 7K miles, almost 4 years. 750A/156v model, brought new from GrassrootsEV.

I started out at 250A, low gear, clutch. About 9 months into service I upped the current to 400A, and had the end cap pop off the controller (too much heat I guess). Called Logisystems (they answered!) - and I was advised to RTV it back in place. Given the number of other horror stories I had heard, I lowered the current limit back 250A and crossed my fingers. 










So now the controller is a dead short across the battery inputs - this why we put fuses and circuit breakers in right? Circuit breaker blew instantly and protected everything else. 

Not sure if it's repairable or even worth repairing; I removed the controller and tipped up the end and some large silicon chucks fell out. Looking inside at least one FET is hanging off and a capacitor was punctured.

Is there a good way to disassemble the controller? After being dumped in the middle of the highway my first choice is angle grinder and club hammer...  

Given that probably I can't make it 'more reliable' then it's time to start saving for that Soliton Jr...

- chivey.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-StealthBus


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to the club! 

Mine failed about a month ago on a Sunday morning after 8k miles. Fortunately it failed open as I was leaving a stop light...going down hill. The next day I ordered a Soliton Jr. and haven't looked back.

I took apart the Logisystem controller using a dremel tool with a cutting disc, cutting through the potting material on the terminal side of the controller. Messy job and probably not worth the effort except for the satisfaction of killing it off permanently.

The Soliton Jr. has restored my EV grin and performs so much better than the Logisystem controller. I recommend that you go ahead and install a water cooling loop. I drove for about a week without it, and then on a hot day the controller started reducing motor current. 

I spent about $120 on the water cooling setup, using a plastic Laing D5 pump ($80), a cheap transmission cooler from Auto Zone ($30), and a stainless steel water bottle for a reservoir. The coolant does not get that hot so I used vinyl tubing so I could see the coolant in the loop. 50/50 mix of antifreeze and water is recommended.


----------



## chivey (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi PTCruisin,

Bit bullet today and ordered a Sol Jr... pretty excited after reading reviews and comments. Really hope to be back in road before National Plug In Day at the end of the month!


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

chivey said:


> Hi PTCruisin,
> 
> Bit bullet today and ordered a Sol Jr... pretty excited after reading reviews and comments. Really hope to be back in road before National Plug In Day at the end of the month!


I don't think you will be disappointed. My car weighs in a 3200lbs and the controller handles it just fine. I am working on a Miata conversion now and should end up with about a 2000lb vehicle so the Soliton Jr. ought to be even better in that car.


----------



## chivey (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Another Logisystems bites the dust!*

Wow! The Sol Jr is awesome... I'm with you PTCruisin - The grin is back 

Thursday got the Sol Jr installed along with the new TPS. Friday test drove and calibrated. Saturday drove 80 miles to the National Plug In Day event in Atlanta. Aside from public charger 'sagas'; including a Blink that had current issues and Sema that wouldn't 'connect' the day was epic.

The low end is so smooth I don't need to use the clutch and the top end is so powerful I'm buzzing past the dino-burners giggling. Right now I have it pegged at 300A limit until I finish putting the water cooling in.

I got a cooler kit from evolvelectrics with the controller as a package. The new kit they supply is basically CPU cooler. The reservoir and pump are a combined unit so very compact - will see how that works out...

-chivey.

P.S. if anyone wants a Logi PB-6 throttle or detonated 156AFX let me know.


----------



## 84bertone (Apr 10, 2008)

I also still have a LogiSystems Controller. Still works fine. The car is only 2340lbs. And I drive easy. Have extra heat-sinks and a fan on the controller. I expect it to last my lifetime. Course I am 70 years old so the rest of my life may not be that long.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine smelled pretty bad after the smoke was let out! The whole engine bay looked like this:


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Another Logisystems bites the dust!*



chivey said:


> Wow! The Sol Jr is awesome... I'm with you PTCruisin - The grin is back
> 
> Thursday got the Sol Jr installed along with the new TPS. Friday test drove and calibrated. Saturday drove 80 miles to the National Plug In Day event in Atlanta. Aside from public charger 'sagas'; including a Blink that had current issues and Sema that wouldn't 'connect' the day was epic.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you are back on the road with the Jr. chivey! Mine has been glitch-free so far and I have about 1500 miles on it now. I know what you mean about the low end...smooth as silk. Enjoy!


----------



## PTCruisin (Nov 19, 2009)

DanGT86 said:


> Mine smelled pretty bad after the smoke was let out! The whole engine bay looked like this:



I bet it smelled good too!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss but congrats on the new controller. I don't have 8k miles on mine but its been bullet proof so far. I'm also limited at 300A and don't really need more. Its enough for >80MPH on flat ground and I'm happy with that.

I didn't realize the Logisystems was so rough at low end. The adjustable slew rate on the soliton makes for a pretty smooth pull away. I only use my clutch to shift up through the gears.


----------

